# Question about Pheasant Farms...



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I have never been to one nor know much about them, but the famdam is getting together over the Christmas break and it sounds like fun to shoot some pheasants and cook them up... so I would like to know of the ones you guys have experience with and which ones I should avoid, etc.

I live in Springville, and we are willing to travel some. 

They do remain open in this time frame correct?

If I heard right, you don't need a Utah Small Game License??? 

From searching the archive I couldn't find the answers to my questions, so my apologies in advance if I am unknowingly bringing up a topic that has already been discussed. 

Thanks,

Assistant "TO" the Regional Manager


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

cedarvalley rooster ranch is a good one.its north of cedar fork. thet have phez, chuker, quail and partridge


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Dwight,
Cedar valley rooster ranch has thousands of pheasants, chuckars and a few huns currently and is reasonably priced , plus CVRR is less than 45 minutes from Springville.
As for the family if you book it in advance CVRR will set up a "pheasant fry" for any group at reasonable prices. Pretty much what it sounds like, we do a few "fries" every season and they are pretty popular. Most groups shoot the first half of their birds which are picked up by someone at the club and taken back cleaned sliced and breaded and when you are finished, the group comes back to deep friend pheasant strips and homemade fries.

CVRR does have a website http://www.cedarvalleyroosterranch.com check it out it has detail on pricing etc.

CVRR phone # 801-592-1155

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions,

Andy


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

The 4 Mile Hunt Club is in Nephi, about 25-30 min south of Springville. Nice birds, reasonable prices. Call Earl Sutherland at 435.691.0684.

And we've had good times at CVRR also.

Here are some pics I shot of my son and his buddy at 4 Mile:
My son, Andy, on the prowl








Maggie on the prowl








A couple nice points by Maggie, my 3 yr. old setter
















Maggie taking a well-deserved mud bath








Maggie pointing a nice rooster hiding under a cattle guard








A couple pics of the spoils
















Finally, proof that setters can retrieve, if they feel like it









Good hunting!

Rob


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes you have to have a small game linc. your hunting and that is the law.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> yes you have to have a small game linc. your hunting and that is the law.


I don't believe this is accurate. Diffs between hunting wild bird are:

1. You don't need a license or hunter safety card.
2. The season is much longer (Sep - Mar, I think)
3. You can kill hens.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > yes you have to have a small game linc. your hunting and that is the law.
> ...


The club we hunt down in Green River doesnt ask for a licence, but they do ask for a blue card, so I dont know if its legal, I always have mine so I have never thought about it. I think they ask for the blue card for liability purposes. I know that the season is way longer, and if you were to get checked at like a DWR road block you just have to show your reciept and they say okay. I dont think you would have to have a license because the state pays nothing towards these ranches, although they do alot of times buy birds from them to plant threw out the state.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is a great farm across the road from the Provo Airport. I have hunted it in the past a number of times a year. I don't remember the name. The farm is on the east side of the road second road to the left you can see the pens at the farm.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys. for the info. must have heard wrong. Yea I know there season is longer.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Fishing31 said:


> There is a great farm across the road from the Provo Airport. I have hunted it in the past a number of times a year. I don't remember the name. The farm is on the east side of the road second road to the left you can see the pens at the farm.


I just found out that the name of this farm you are referring to is Wild Wings.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually the one across from the Provo Airport is Quality Game Birds ran by John Hinckley. He's a nice guy with good birds--sometimes on weekends it can get a little crowded though.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Does someone have a phone number for the one near the Provo airport?


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the info. guys, I appreciate it. I just made a reservation at CVRR. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a link to pheasant clubs the list is from 2005 so some are out of business.

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame ... -areas.pdf

Let me know what you think of CVRR--(cover, birds) I like Marion, I haven't been out there this year though.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Quality Game Birds in Provo Utah is run by John Hinckley and his # is 801-369-5346. Good Birds and great prices.


----------

